# Pseudotumor Cerebri



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

If anyone has this, I would be interested in corresponding with you and gaining more knowledge as we cope with this. My daughter was within an inch of being permanently blinded by the time she was diagnosed 2 weeks ago. Her first spinal tap pressure was 48, the next second one the following day was 36 and she had 4 day hospital stay. She is currently on Diamox and we are day by day to see if it is going to work. Next step will be a shut and possible optic nerve sheath surgery. The Nerologist said in his 30 year career he had had 3 cases as bad and critical as her.

Nex spinal tap is in 2 weeks.

Tawnya


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear this, but glad it was diagnosed in time. Our prayers are with her and your family.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Best of luck and good thoughts for you and yours Tawnya. Glad it was diagnosed early and correctly and things are looking better.

JIm


----------

